# Joey and DVR functions



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

I have had my Hopper/2 Joey system a few days now. So far I like but I'm having issues with my Joeys and DVR functions. I can not get the frame by frame to work. When I pause and then play again, it will jump from say 12:22 to 9:19. Very strange. My question is...does your Joey DVR function correctly or do you have similar issues?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

secretservices said:


> I have had my Hopper/2 Joey system a few days now. So far I like but I'm having issues with my Joeys and DVR functions. I can not get the frame by frame to work. When I pause and then play again, it will jump from say 12:22 to 9:19. Very strange. My question is...does your Joey DVR function correctly or do you have similar issues?


I would be more than happy to review what is occurring and assist you with some troubleshooting. Please send me a PM with your phone or account number. Thank you!


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

The tech just left from checking my Joeys DVR functions. He could not fix it...passed on to tech support.
Can anybody tell me if they can do Frame by Frame on the Joey DVR?
Thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

secretservices said:


> Can anybody tell me if they can do Frame by Frame on the Joey DVR?


What button are you using the advance/reverse?

Frame-by-frame backwards is probably not going to work very well.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm hitting Pause...then Skip/forward....just starts play again. My hopper functions correctly...two Joeys do not.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

If you are live TV, you cannot hit pause, the slow forward immediately. It will always go to live TV if you don't pause long enough to build up a buffer 5-6 seconds long at least.

I always hit skip back once, to get a 10 second buffer, then pause and slow forward. It's been that way a long time, even on my 922. Give that a try...

I just tried this on a Joey, and it worked perfectly. Skip back once, pause, fwd, it went straight to perfect 1/15 slo mo.

You did seem to have found a bug with frame forward though. If I hit frame forward from pause on my Joey, it starts playing again. I'd post this in the firmware topics.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the confirmation on the frame to frame not working.


----------

